# Clasie al Southampton,è ufficiale.



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Southampton ha scelto il sostituto di Schneiderlin (http://www.milanworld.net/manchester-united-e-fatta-per-schneiderlin-vt30193.html): si tratta del nazionale olandese Jordy Clasie.
Il centrocampista ventitreenne ha firmato un contratto di cinque anni. Al Feyenoord dovrebbero andare *10 milioni più 2 di bonus*.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il Southampton ha scelto il sostituto di Schneiderlin (http://www.milanworld.net/manchester-united-e-fatta-per-schneiderlin-vt30193.html): si tratta del nazionale olandese Jordy Clasie.
> Il centrocampista ventitreenne ha firmato un contratto di cinque anni. Al Feyenoord dovrebbero andare *10 milioni più 2 di bonus*.



Lutto su Milanworld,mentre [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] stappa la bottiglia buona


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lutto su Milanworld,mentre [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] stappa la bottiglia buona



È vero


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lutto su Milanworld,mentre [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] stappa la bottiglia buona



E i saints stanno festeggiando già lo scudo con il suo top player.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E i saints stanno festeggiando già lo scudo con il suo top player.



E la stagione 2016/2017 avrà la sua vincitrice della Champions , ricordalo


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Gandini 




Ma non sarebbe meglio se dicesse che lui col mercato non c'entra niente?


----------



## Pamparulez (15 Luglio 2015)

Comunque a quella cifra l avrei preso ad occhi chiusi. Peccato... Son sicuro che farà bene


----------



## Dexter (15 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il Southampton ha scelto il sostituto di Schneiderlin (http://www.milanworld.net/manchester-united-e-fatta-per-schneiderlin-vt30193.html): si tratta del nazionale olandese Jordy Clasie.
> Il centrocampista ventitreenne ha firmato un contratto di cinque anni. Al Feyenoord dovrebbero andare *10 milioni più 2 di bonus*.


Magari sarà un flop, forse no, sta di fatto che per caratteristiche era un giocatore più utile di Bertolacci, che è stato pagato il doppio.


----------



## il condor (16 Luglio 2015)

noi bertolacci a 20... non ho più parole


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Forse il Southampton non vincera mai più la Champions ma questo Clasie in 2 o 3 stagione sicuramente costera piu del doppio e andra al Manchester perche per noi sara fuori portata.. stesso discorso per Tielemans

A Gandini direi che non c'e bisogno prendere 10 per posto direi che c'e bisogno di prendere solo 2 cosi (Eriksen e Strottman o Pjanic e Modric) due che si poteva assolutamente prendere quando stavano ancora in olanda, francia e croatia..

invece di prendere quasi 10 bolliti, testa di ***, mediocri, sopravalutati e strapagati (Essien, Muntari, Montolivo, Poli, De Jong, Nocerino, Traore, Constant e bellissima compagnia

A me sembra nel Milan non c'e la parola autocritica


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Forse il Southampton non vincera mai più la Champions ma questo Clasie in 2 o 3 stagione sicuramente costera piu del doppio e andra al Manchester perche per noi sara fuori portata.. stesso discorso per Tielemans
> 
> A Gandini direi che non c'e bisogno prendere 10 per posto direi che c'e bisogno di prendere solo 2 cosi (Eriksen e Strottman o Pjanic e Modric) due che si poteva assolutamente prendere quando stavano ancora in olanda, francia e croatia..
> 
> ...


Ma lui con il mercato non c'entra niente.
Tutti quei giocatori che hai citato sono "merito" di Galliani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lutto su Milanworld,mentre [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] stappa la bottiglia buona



A dir la verità no, passiamo dal '' perchè non prendiamo Clasie '' al '' perchè non abbiamo preso Clasie''


Me li sfrantumerete uguale 


E tra un anno ci potrebbe essere la remastered version '' perchè non abbiamo preso Clasie un anno fa ve l'avevo detto''




Scherzi a parte son curioso di vederlo all'opera in un campionato impegnativo come quello inglese


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma lui con il mercato non c'entra niente.
> Tutti quei giocatori che hai citato sono "merito" di Galliani.



C'entra c'entra nel momento in cui difende il disastro che ha fatto Galliani.. questo signore dovreve semplicemente stare zitto, quella risposta per me è una vergogna, non hanno nessun rispeto, secondo io per tutta questa gente noi siamo solo i tifosi non evoluti.. invece loro hanno sempre ragione... ehhh poi vedi quello che hanno fatto con il Milan, basta vedere San Siro quando gioca "la squadra più titolata al mondo" per capire tutto..


----------



## wildfrank (16 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> noi bertolacci a 20... non ho più parole



Eh ma quando i nostri prendono certe cantonate, chi li schioda più dalle loro convinzioni???? In questo senso il tuo avatar è molto azzeccato: quando uno shuttle prende il volo la rotta è stabilita e obbligatoria; mica può decidere all'ultimo momento di cambiarla (la rotta). Comunque la mancanza di elasticità mentale ha fatto danni incalcolabili, a tutti i livelli e contesti!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2015)

È molto più forte di pentolacci.


----------



## gabuz (16 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> C'entra c'entra nel momento in cui difende il disastro che ha fatto Galliani.. questo signore dovreve semplicemente stare zitto, quella risposta per me è una vergogna, non hanno nessun rispeto, secondo io per tutta questa gente noi siamo solo i tifosi non evoluti.. invece loro hanno sempre ragione... ehhh poi vedi quello che hanno fatto con il Milan, basta vedere San Siro quando gioca "la squadra più titolata al mondo" per capire tutto..



Ma è stato taggato! Se non risponde sono i soliti che non ci cagano e si sentono intoccabili, ha risposto e sarebbe stato meglio non l'avesse fatto... Va bene essere avvelenati, e io sono il primo, ma non può essere tutto un pretesto


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A dir la verità no, passiamo dal '' perchè non prendiamo Clasie '' al '' perchè non abbiamo preso Clasie''
> 
> 
> Me li sfrantumerete uguale
> ...



Capisco che parlare sempre di lui sta diventando stancante... ma se pensi che con Bacca-LA-Bertolacci-Romagnoli stiamo per spendere quasi 90 mln SENZA risolvere i problemi di questa squadra ti viene da piangere... sopratutto quando vedi poi calciatori utilissimi per questo Milan presi per 2 spiccioli.
Ovviamente Gandini non ha torto... non possiamo prenderli tutti noi... ma noi un giocatore cosi : utile, tecnico giovane e che non costa ancora troppo, non lo prendiamo mai (anzi si ma proprio molto tempo fa)


----------



## Victorss (16 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Capisco che parlare sempre di lui sta diventando stancante... ma se pensi che con Bacca-LA-Bertolacci-Romagnoli stiamo per spendere quasi 90 mln SENZA risolvere i problemi di questa squadra ti viene da piangere... sopratutto quando vedi poi calciatori utilissimi per questo Milan presi per 2 spiccioli.
> Ovviamente Gandini non ha torto... non possiamo prenderli tutti noi... ma noi un giocatore cosi : utile, tecnico giovane e che non costa ancora troppo, non lo prendiamo mai (anzi si ma proprio molto tempo fa)



Mah..alla fine finisce al southampton nonostante sia un "fenomeno"..a me sembra nulla più che un Van Ginkel qualsiasi..Vedremo.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Vabbè ormai ogni parola è superflua. A dieci mln è un furto bello e buono da parte del Southampton. Non si tratta di Clasie, ma del calciatore che per caratteristiche ci serve come il pane. Bravo tecnicamente, di regia e impostazione, che sa lanciare e passare. Chi percula vedrà a breve


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè ormai ogni parola è superflua. A dieci mln è un furto bello e buono da parte del Southampton. Non si tratta di Clasie, ma del calciatore che per caratteristiche ci serve come il pane. Bravo tecnicamente, di regia e impostazione, che sa lanciare e passare. Chi percula vedrà a breve



Io credo che sia forte , però mi voglio fare anche quattro risate.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mah..alla fine finisce al southampton nonostante sia un "fenomeno"..a me sembra nulla più che un Van Ginkel qualsiasi..Vedremo.



Beh alla fine rimane pure lui una scomessa... non e che e sicuro che diventera forte come Verratti... forse si avvicinera a Marcolino, forse diventera un Cigarini qualunque.
Ma anche se non diventasse un fenomeno lui e un giocatore funzionale per questo Milan. E pure se non dovesse esplodere lo puoi rivendere ad un prezzo vicinissimo a quello d'acquisto.
Insomma non ti costa nulla.

E vero che e finito al Southampton... ma le grandi squadre hanno TUTTE giocatori come Clasie in rosa... solo a noi manca uno cosi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Capisco che parlare sempre di lui sta diventando stancante... ma se pensi che con Bacca-LA-Bertolacci-Romagnoli stiamo per spendere quasi 90 mln SENZA risolvere i problemi di questa squadra ti viene da piangere... sopratutto quando vedi poi calciatori utilissimi per questo Milan presi per 2 spiccioli.
> Ovviamente Gandini non ha torto... non possiamo prenderli tutti noi... ma noi un giocatore cosi : utile, tecnico giovane e che non costa ancora troppo, non lo prendiamo mai (anzi si ma proprio molto tempo fa)


Semplicemente perché Galliani deve fare gli affari (suoi...) con i suoi amici procuratori. Mazze e mazzette ripartite...


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Magari sarà un flop, forse no, sta di fatto che per caratteristiche era un giocatore più utile di Bertolacci, che è stato pagato il doppio.



.


----------



## The P (16 Luglio 2015)

Noi scherziamo, ma abbiamo pagato 20mln Bertolacci e, credetemi, sono due categorie differenti. Clasie da noi sarebbe stato il centrocampista più forte a mani basse. E' forte, ma il calcio è questione anche di fortuna.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2015)

10 MILIONi porcavaidjfidfdlsflfjsdlfdsschifosa


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2015)

Per alcuni questa è una tragedia, ma rimane il socio di merende Maher.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per alcuni questa è una tragedia, ma rimane il socio di merende Maher.



Il grande maher


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2015)

Scherzi a parte, la nostra giovane scommessa l'abbiamo fatta e si chiama Josè Mauri. Prendere Clasie non ha senso, hai promesso spazio all'italo argentino. Se proprio deve arrivare un centrocampista dev'esser pronto, maturo, con esperienza internazionale. Vedi Witsel, Gundogan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Southampton campione d'Inghilterra


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Southampton campione d'Inghilterra



E l'anno prossimo punteranno alla champions


----------



## Aragorn (16 Luglio 2015)

Certo che Clasie 10, e Bertolacci 20 ... difficile non bestemmiare


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Certo che Clasie 10, e Bertolacci 20 ... difficile non bestemmiare



Ti sale il Germano Mosconi


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Luglio 2015)

Gli olandesi continuano a svendere i giocatori, i prezzi sono impazziti per tutti e questi hanno venduto strootman a 18 de Vrij a 8,5 clasie a 10,kishna a 3 mln ,mah.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Gli olandesi continuano a svendere i giocatori, i prezzi sono impazziti per tutti e questi hanno venduto strootman a 18 de Vrij a 8,5 clasie a 10,kishna a 3 mln ,mah.



Esatto. A parte Depay a 40 (ma in questo caso parliamo di un probabile fenomeno), gli altri sono tutti giocatori venduti a cifre modeste, e sono veramente acquisti accessibili. Il mercato olandese sarebbe da svaligiare, il Milan invece degli olandesi fa incetta di Emanuelson e De Jong...


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Certo che Clasie 10, e Bertolacci 20 ... difficile non bestemmiare



Clasie al Milan sarebbe arrivato come Jose Mauri (con qualche anno in più di differenza): una riserva da valutare e inserire gradualmente. 
Di sicuro meglio Clasie di Poli, ma non ci serviva urgentemente.

A noi ci serve almeno uno tra un regista e uno alla Kondogbia o Witsel.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Luglio 2015)

Non c'è due senza tre.  Dopo Pellé e Tadic, Koeman pesca ancora dalla eredivisie. Con i primi due si può dire che ha fatto bene. Partiti benissimo, c’è stato un calo evidente nella seconda parte di stagione. Mi domandavo se può avere influito l’arrivare da un campionato che in inverno prevede una sosta di un mese.


----------

